# Search bar



## Steve1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Is there a way to search topics? It seems when I open the search bar i can search members but it doesn't seem to allow me to search a topic.  It would be easier to pull up a subject rather than to have to go through all of the forums and posts to find a specific topic


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2020)

I just typed cloning into the search bar and gots lots of hits.  Can I help?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2020)

Click the more button to get the option to search by keyword...


----------



## Steve1 (Feb 17, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Click the more button to get the option to search by keyword...
> 
> View attachment 258993


I never paid any attention to the more tab. Damn I feel stupid. Lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2020)

Took me a while to try it myself


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 17, 2020)

Fogeys beats the escape room!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2020)

I box outside the think...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 17, 2020)

Wonko the Sane?!! Hey it's great to meet you on MP of all places!!!!


----------

